# Daughters of Darkness



## Tebok (Apr 25, 2008)

_Canoness Katherine Llyin and her Commandery have betrayed the Impire and turned to Chaos. To replinish her ranks she abducted several hundred adolescent girls throughout the Imperium – girls from rich military families to the gangs in the deepest bowels of Hive Worlds. Through a nightmarish, brutal regime of training, torture and terror, she would turn them into warriors more skilled and more deadly then the ones she already has under her command. 
The story fallows two people; an eleven year old girl struggling through the horrific training under the iron fists of the Traitor Sisters and an Inquisitor who has been task to hunt down the Canoness and her Commandery. _

Daughters of Darkness
Part 1​
*Inquisitorial Outpost – Hive World Korovin​*
Jerod looked over the reports for the hundredth time. He had never thought it possible, not Warriors from the Order of the Bloody Rose; a whole Commandery - over two hundred Sisters - turning to Chaos. What made them turn their backs to the Emperium was still a mystery. They had been in combat against Chaos Forces a week before turning against their own, but they had seen combat against Chaos before, countless times. Wherever the traitors were, it was his job to hunt them down and make them pay. 
He tossed the report on his desk and sighed before scanning the computer terminal for any reports from his scouts that had been sent to locate the traitors.

Ira - Jerod’s apprentace - quietly entered the chamber. She was a young woman in her mid twentys. A highly intelligant individual that Jerod hoped would replace him upon retirement or death. 
“My Lord,” The young woman said, “Here is another one. It just came in now.”
“What does it say?” Jerod asked, not bothering to take the report and read It himself.

A girl, age 10 has been reported missing from the Agri World Meridin II. She is the daughter of an Imperial Officer, Colonel Johnson. 
“Missing for three months right?” 
“Yes sir.” 

He leaned back and opened one of the drawers. He pulled out a stack of papers and put them on his desk. Picking up the first one he began to read it outloud, 
“Sarah McKay, age 11, daughter of an Imperial Guard Commissar.” 
He put the paper aside and began scanning through the others,
“Sveta Kirov, age 12, daughter of a planetary govenor… Anna Kurakin, age 11 from Cadia. Both her parents are Guard drill Instructors.”

He stopped reading and looked up at Andrea,
“There are over two hundred of them, they all come from military families and they all vanish at roughly the same time, weeks after these Sisters of Battle betrayed the Imperium.” 
“So you believe that the Traitor Sisters abducted them? What for? Hostages?”

Jerod rubbed his eyes and stood up. He gathered all the papers and slid them back in the drawer.
“Perhaps,” He said, “But its been over three months. If they wanted something, we would have heard from them by now. Besides, an Imperial Officer would have been a better hostage then one of his or her children.” 
Jerod marched over to the far wall and grabbed his cloak. Throwing it on, along with his hat, he made his way to the door.
“Come with me.”

*Outpost of the Traitor Sisters – unknown location​*
Under the night sky, in the freezing rain, 11-year-old Anna stood shivering violently. Like the two hundred other adolescent girls whom stood in formation with her, she was barefoot and clad only in a gray deteriorating, horribly tattered rag tied low around her waist like a hip cloth. It was the only clothing they had since their arrival over three months ago. 

Her knees were beginning to buckle. She was so exhausted that she couldn’t stand for much longer. With neural whips in there hands, a pair of Battle Sisters continuously circled the formation. 

These Sisters were nothing like the ones Anna had seen in paintings, before she was brought to this place. Their armor was rusted and shadow black. The chapter markings that were supposed to be on their shoulder pads had been filed off. Their capes too, were black; covered in with strange markings painting in red. Their faces were a deathly gray and their eyes dark voids.

They had already taken five girls who collapsed to the Chamber of Punishment and their continuous tortured screams could faintly be heard over the howling winds. Anna struggled to remain on her feet, but she began to sway. Suddenly her right knee buckled and she fell forward, but one of the girls behind her grabbed her by the shoulders and yanked her back.
“Thank you…” she moaned through her chattering teeth. The girl had just saved her from hours of agony in the chamber “Thank you so much…”
“What’s your name?” The girl replied.
“Anna.”
“I’m Erika.”

Anna turned her head to see a thin but tall girl standing behind her with scraggly brown hair. She managed to crack a smile, despite the pain she was in. It was the first time she had smiled since her abduction.
One of the Sisters shouted an order and the girls were herded into a single file line. Anna was relieved. She knew that they were finally moving, to get food, the dreadful shot and finally to bed. 

They marched forward towards the huge shack that was there home. Two Sisters stood outside the door. One by one, as the girls stepped towards them, one sister jabbed them with a needle while the other handed them a bite sized chunk of a dry black substance. 
When it was her turn, Anna shrieked as the huge needle was jammed into her arm. As much as she hated it, it did somehow accelerate the healing process of her body. The cuts, bruises and scrapes she received during the day would be gone by morning. 

As for the food, it was disgusting, like a dried chunk of rotted and heavily salted meat. She quickly popped it into her mouth and chewed it as fast as she could before swallowing it. Though it was only a single morsel and the only food she received all day, it slowly expanded in her stomach, filling her. Finally she stepped into the shed. Inside, the concrete floor was as wet as the ground was outside - do to the countless leaks in the roof - and the windows had no glass in them.

Anna stepped to the side and waited for Erika to come in. When she did, Anna pulled her aside. Together they made their way to a spot that in the corner and sat down. 
“Where are you from?” She asked Erika as she leaned forward and rubbed her numbed toes. 
Erika lay down on her back, despite the quarter inch deep puddle of water.
“Triaxia,” She whispered, “It’s a hive world.”
“I’m from Cadia.”
“Never heard of it. What’s it like there?” 
“My father said it’s a very important planet. It guards the Imperium from the Eye of Terror. Demons come from it or something. What’s your planet like?”
“Nothing interesting,” Erika closed her eyes, “we need to get some sleep now.”
Anna nodded in agreement and leaned against the wall, but she had one more question to ask,
“Do you think we will be rescued soon?”
“I hope so…” Erika whispered just before falling asleep. 

*Inquisitorial Outpost – Hive World Korovin*​
Jerod waited patiently for his retinue to file into his office. Ira came in first, fallowed by an emotionless servitor. Behind them came Jack, a sanctioned Psyker and three officers from a company of Storm Troopers he could find.

When they were all in the room, he nodded at Ira. She walked up to the computer panel on the way, which displayed a map of the sector.
“This planet here,” she said, pressing a button to make the display of planet flash, “Is where the Sisters were stationed when they turned against the Emperor.”
Ira tapped a few more buttons and a large ring encircled most of the screen, “This is how far they would have been able to travel from the planet without stopping from then to now.”
“So they are somewhere in this area,” Jerod piped in, “And we have some evidence to suggest that created a base for themselves. Scouts have searched the entire sector, going beyond the limit the Traitors could have traveled.”

Ira brought up a list of seven planetary systems and began reading them off. When she was done, she finished with, “Those planets are the best place to send people in to explore the surface. Our scout’s sensors were unable to penetrate their atmosphere to scan them.” 
“If we find them,” Jack asked, “What of those female children they abducted.”
“Were not even sure if they are the ones who abducted them.” One of the officers responded before Ira or Jerod could. 
The frail old Pysker tapped the small device on his head that kept his powers from overloading and frying his brain, “I can feel their pain.” He retaliated, “I can hear their voices. They are in the hands of Chaos.” 

Jerod thought for a moment. He sidestepped towards a chair and sat down.
“If they can be rescued, they will be. But if for any reason we believe they have been tainted by Chaos, they cannot be allowed to live. We will search each system, each planet and each moon, one by one, ourselves, starting with the most likely of hiding places. The most important thing right now is to bring back Katherine's head.”
Ira turned the terminal off and stepped up beside Jerod.
“When we find them, we will wait for support.” She shouted, “Then we will strike with full fury!”

Jerod was pleased with Ira’s enthusiasm. She was trying to hard to be intimidating and fierce but her young age and beautiful face made it difficult for someone to fear her. This would be her first mission on the road to becoming a full Inquisitor. He looked at her and gave her a quick smile.


----------



## ChaosGirl (Apr 29, 2008)

Its awesome so far! k:

Its kinda funny seeing a Warhammer Universe from the point of view of a young girl.

Well I hope she makes it through the training. Its better for her instead of being stuck with the Imperium!


----------



## zahariel (Feb 28, 2008)

more write more this is good really good!!!!


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Intriging so far and quite well written. I look forward to reading more.


----------

